# non so piu come fare con sti modules

## Marculin

ho cercato da tutte le parti e provato di tutto ma non riesco a risolvere il mio problema....

praticamente all'avvio mi viene detto "/etc/modules.conf is more recent /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r6/modules.dep" e non riesco a capire il perchè....le mie prove (vane) sono state le seguenti:

1)eliminato modules.dep e ricreato con depmod -a

2)eliminato modules.conf,modules-update e poi depmod-a

in entrambi i casi ho guardato che l'ora di modules.conf fosse piu vecchia (anche di 15 minuti)

Alla fine mi sono accorto che ad ogni riavvio la data cambia per entrambi a quella corrente......è normale?

Qualcuno ha idee o eesperienze?grazie   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cerri

La data della tua macchina è settata correttamente?

----------

## Marculin

si si è a posto la data

----------

## cerri

Fai:

```
$ date

$ touch ciccio

$ stat ciccio

$ date

$ rm ciccio
```

E posta l'output.

----------

## Marculin

bash-2.05b# date

Thu Feb 26 18:47:59 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page 2004

bash-2.05b# touch ciccio

bash-2.05b# stat ciccio

  File: `ciccio'

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   Regular File

Device: 309h/777d       Inode: 177579      Links: 1

Access: (0644/-rw-r--r--)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)

Access: 2004-02-26 18:48:05.000000000 +0000

Modify: 2004-02-26 18:48:05.000000000 +0000

Change: 2004-02-26 18:48:05.000000000 +0000

bash-2.05b# date

Thu Feb 26 18:48:17 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page 2004

bash-2.05b# rm ciccio

bash-2.05b#

per "Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page 2004" ho letto che era un bug

----------

## Vide

 *Quote:*   

> Thu Feb 26 18:47:59 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual

 

Non è che è questo?

(la butto lì, eh)

----------

## Marculin

l'ho anche pensato io ma una ricerca di google mi ha detto che era un bug e su un'altro pc me lo dice anche e non mi dice dei moduli  :Sad: 

mi sono dimenticato che prima del "/etc/modules.con is more recent......" c'è scritto "Modprobe: Note:"

bo?

----------

## MyZelF

Prova con un

```
# rm /etc/localtime

# ln -s /etc/localtime /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome
```

----------

## cerri

E' molto probabile che sia quello il motivo...

----------

## theo_

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Prova con un
> 
> ```
> # rm /etc/localtime
> 
> ...

 

```

# rm /etc/localtime

# ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome /etc/localtime
```

(Erano invertiti origine e destinazione nell' `ln`  :Smile: )

----------

## MyZelF

Ops...   :Embarassed:  Nella fretta mi era sfuggito. Hai fatto bene a farlo notare...   :Smile: 

----------

## f0llia

Ho avuto a che fare con lo stesso problema su una macchina, ho risolto semplicemente settando la data correttamente come gia indicato da cerri e myzelf  :Smile: 

----------

## Marculin

cavolo..ho provato ma non va ugualmente..ho anche rifatto depmod -a e verificato che modules.dep avesse la data + recente ma il problema rimane...

la data credo sia a posto cmq:

bash-2.05b$ date

Fri Feb 27 17:52:28 CET 2004

non so piu che può essere....

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shanghai

C'è un altra cosetta da considerare (non garantisco risultati, ma non si sa mai  :Smile:  ).

Nel file rc.conf c'è una riga

```
 CLOCK="local"

```

Se hai =local imposta =UTC (o viceversa) e riprova...

----------

## Marculin

ho capito +o- meno come fare ma sono sempre incasinato  :Sad: 

se faccio

```

# rm /etc/localtime

# ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome /etc/localtime

```

e ogni tanto devo anche mettere la data indietro (di solito 1 paio di ore)

cmq è normale che mi dica

```
 Fri Feb 27 17:52:28 CET 2004  
```

 il CET li?

al primo riavvio non me lo dice + ma al secondo riavvio la scritta ricompare  :Sad: 

Shanghai:ho anche provato cosi ma non cambia nulla  :Sad:  dev'essere qualche problema di sincronizzazione orologio? (mi farebbe strana sta cosa)

----------

## comio

CET=Central Europe Time

se non erro

----------

## gnu-statix

 *Marculin wrote:*   

>  ho anche provato cosi ma non cambia nulla  dev'essere qualche problema di sincronizzazione orologio?

 

Non credo centri molto con il problema dei moduli...

una volta mi sono messo a litigare con l'orologio di sistema, io lo configuravo con data e lo sincronizzavo con hwclock e il sistema al riavvio successivo mi modificava l'orologio di sistema e quello del bios.

Avevo provato e riprovato a rifare il link /etc/localtime ma niente, alla fine ho risolto cancellando il file /etc/adjtime.

Ciao

----------

## shanghai

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  ogni tanto devo anche mettere la data indietro (di solito 1 paio di ore) 

 

Usi windows in dual boot? Si mi dici sì, tra un paio d'ore ti posto la soluzione (sorry, dovrei fare un reboot su win2000 e ho fretta  :Smile:  ). a suo tempo ci misi un'oretta buona a capire  :Smile: 

----------

## Marculin

si  :Smile: 

però ho installato grub su mbr e win non lo sto piu riavviando

----------

## shanghai

Nemmeno io uso molto spesso windows ma volte "mi tocca" per motivi di lavoro   :Rolling Eyes: 

Fai così:

1) imposta l'orologio di sistema (sul BIOS) sull'ora locale

i.e. se sono le 10 lo imposti sulle 10.

2) imposta windows sul fuso orario di greenwich-lisbona (GMT "+0", non il nostro). Qualsiasi altra impostazione, non ho ancora capito come ne perché sballa l'orario su linux  :Rolling Eyes: 

3) in rc.conf metti clock="local" e linka regolarmente Roma su /etc/localtime

Tutto funzionerà alla perfezione su entrambi i sistemi, in teoria potresti avere qualche raro-occasionale problema solo su windows nel confronto di alcuni orari -tipo email ricevute- ma a me non è mai successo (sarà anche perché su internet ormai uso solo gentoo   :Wink:  ).

E' una puzzonata, ma fà il suo mestiere  :Smile: 

I miei due cents.

----------

## Marculin

per orologio nel bios intendi l'hwclock vero?

ho provato ma come sempre al 1 riavvio ok ma al 2 torna come prima e ho anche verificato che "date" e "hwclock" fossero uguali  :Sad: 

----------

## shanghai

Si, l'orologio hardware.   :Smile: 

L'unica cosa che posso dirti è: riprova da capo   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ti assicuro che funziona (cosa dicono gli altri gentooisti?  :Smile:  ) 

Verifica che il fuso orario di windows sia impostato su greenwich (e che così facendo contemporaneamente l'ora impostata sulla barra degli strumenti sia esatta )

Se si verificano entrambe queste condizioni, riavvia, fai un rapido check sull'orario del BIOS -che deve riportare l'ora attuale, non una prima una dopo o così via- e imposta linux come ti ho indicato.

Ah, ecco un'altra cosa che forse può aiutarti: da qualche parte nelle impostazioni dell'orologio di windows c'è "metti l'ora legale automaticamente" o qualcosa del genere.

Prova a togliere il check.

Di più non so davvero cosa dirti...

----------

## cerri

Non saprei che dire...

----------

## creche

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge ntp
> 
> vi /etc/conf.d/ntp-client
> ...

 

----------

## Marculin

devo solo + provare quello di creche..ma cosa fa in dettaglio?

per il resto ho provato di tutto ma è sempre uguale...va solo al primo riavvio  :Sad: 

grazie ancora

----------

## MyZelF

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> devo solo + provare quello di creche..ma cosa fa in dettaglio?
> 
> 

 

Non risolve il problema, ma lo aggira. Ovvero sincronizza al boot via NTP l'orologio locale con quello di un server NTP.

----------

## Marculin

bo...mi spiace che avete cercato il possibile per aiutarmi ma non riesco a risolvere e lascio stare il problema...non sembra causi problemi...grazie lo stesso...ho provato di tutto  :Sad: (

----------

## alkaid

 *creche wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> emerge ntp
> 
> vi /etc/conf.d/ntp-client
> ...

 

Ho ancora problemi con l'orologio... mi rimane indietro di qualke secondo ogni minuto.  Ho seguito il suggerimento di sincronizzarlo al boot con l'ora di un server però siccome ho il pc che resta acceso anke diversi giorni, dovrei fare in modo che la sincronizzazione avvenga ogni ora, come potrei fare?

----------

## MyZelF

Puoi mettere un piccolo script che si occupa della sincronizzazione nella cartella /etc/cron.hourly/ (ovviamente devi avere un demone *cron attivo al boot).

----------

## alkaid

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Puoi mettere un piccolo script che si occupa della sincronizzazione nella cartella /etc/cron.hourly/ (ovviamente devi avere un demone *cron attivo al boot).

 

è proprio questo il problema, non so come creare lo script e nemmeno come si fa ad attivare un demone cron   :Embarassed: 

man cron:

mi sembra di capire che devo inserire la stringa "cron" in /etc/rc per attivare il demone e poi in /etc/cron.hourly/  credo di dover creare un ln -s  pippo che linka cosa?  :Confused: 

----------

## MyZelF

Se hai seguito la guida all'installazione dovresti già avere un demone cron installato. Al limite puoi controllare con un

```
$ ps aux | grep cron
```

Ti basta inserire nella cartella /etc/cron.hourly uno script (o un link ad esso) che esegua la sincronizzazione dell'orologio, ad esempio se usi rdate (emerge rdate):

```
#!/bin/sh

rdate -s time.ien.it
```

Questa soluzione, imho, è più semplice rispetto all'utilizzo di NTP (che, comunque, se non ricordo male, può prevedere per conto suo alla sincronizzazione ad intervalli regolari).

----------

## creche

di default se ntp-client è lanciato, gentoo lo eseguei ogni giorno.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho ancora problemi con l'orologio... mi rimane indietro di qualke secondo ogni minuto. 
> 
> 

 

Spero di non aver capito bene, ma sembra un problema del bios.

----------

